# photoshop cs4 keyboard shortcuts error



## nightwalker2200 (Mar 8, 2009)

hey, i am new here but i was just wondering if i could get some really needed help?

i love photoshop so i thought that i would try out the new one, cs4 extended, so i downloaded the 30 day trial from the adobe site.

It works fine on my desktop pc, but when i install it on my laptop, it says that it "Could not load default keyboard shortcuts because the file could not be found. Please reinstall Photoshop"

But i have reinstalled it twice and the same error keeps coming up??
If i go ok i can still use it but without the keyboard shortcuts
but that makes me feel like i am hitting my head against a brick wall.

i am using xp sp2 and all previous version of photoshop have worked??? is it that cs4 is too new?

can someone please help me???


----------



## CHICALI (Dec 11, 2011)

nightwalker2200 said:


> hey, i am new here but i was just wondering if i could get some really needed help?
> 
> i love photoshop so i thought that i would try out the new one, cs4 extended, so i downloaded the 30 day trial from the adobe site.
> 
> ...


*Si te sale error (Could not load default keyboard shortcuts because the file could not be found. Please reinstall photoshop. 

haces lo siguiente:* *

- Vas a: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS5\Locales\en_US\Support Files\Shortcuts\Win* *

- Ejecutamos el archivo Default Keyboard Shortcuts.kys, se nos abrirá el photoshop y tendremos los Shorcuts funcionando.*


----------

